# permacomb



## kenr (Sep 25, 2005)

I love it Nuff said


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

Who is Nuff, and why did he say it?

I have over 100 hives that are 100% PC, I guess you can count me in too.


----------



## papar (Apr 10, 2007)

I purchased 4 deep boxes from them and look forward to using it next year. I have a friend who recommended it but did find that those frames that he introduced later in the season weren't as readily accepted. However, he has been pleased as well. I will also be focusing more on wax foundations as well as permacomb for the brood boxes


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

Papar,
You may be confusing PermaComb with Honey Super Cell. PC comes in a medium depth frame only and is about 5.0 MM. HSC comes in deep only and is around 4.9 MM.

If you have fully drawn plastic mediums it is PC.
If you have fully drawn plastic deeps it is HSC.

So far for me the PC is working better than the HSC, but that is the first full year results for a really poor year. I know what I have with the PC and I really like it. IF we have a good year next year, and having used and accepted HSC, will tell a better tale whether HSC will be the way to go with deep broods.


----------



## kenr (Sep 25, 2005)

I had acceptance problems at first until I took two frames out of my dads hive that his bees had started to fill out.And it was like a light went off in my girls head(Oh so thats what this is for)by the way this two frames where mixed in with wax frames in my dads hives.


----------



## beehoppers (Jun 16, 2005)

*Where to buy Permacomb?*

I've been looking and googling and can't find where to buy it. You'all know?


----------



## Velbert (Mar 19, 2006)

*Bottom of Cells ?*

I have noticed that the HSC has a flat bottom in the cell

Foundation has a tapered bottom being deeper in the center of the cell, also on the 1 piece plastic frame or the plastic foundation they are tapered also

WHAT are the bottom of the cells in PermaComb like Flat or tapered


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

The bottoms of the cells in PermaComb are tapered.


----------



## drobbins (Jun 1, 2005)

beehoppers,

look here

http://www.beesource.com/bee-l/bulletinboard/seets/permacomb.htm


Dave


----------



## beehoppers (Jun 16, 2005)

Thanks drobbins... Seems to be only one place to get them.


----------



## kenr (Sep 25, 2005)

I know this is an old post but does anyone know where to get any of these combs.Yes they are heavy when full a good kinda heavy but when you think nine lbs of honey to make one lb of comb it's worth it.


----------



## Velbert (Mar 19, 2006)

This is a letter John sent me
[email protected]

Hello;
You are receiving this email because you previously indicated an interest in purchasing PermaComb or have purchased it in the past. Wecompleted a successful order last February.Currently,I have been getting emails and calls almost daily from those who want to reorder or order new. I believe we now have enough people interested to ensure that 1000+ comb order will occur which is the manufacturer’s minimum order requirement. It’s time to put it together. Remember that PermaComb is fully drawn plastic comb designed to fit medium (6 5/8”) supers. The comb is food grade plastic, white and not “waxed”. Please read the following carefully. If you want the PermaComb specs and details info sheet again, let me know.

Here is the criteria for ordering:
Price is 3.75 per comb for less than 1000 combs. Any one person ordering 1000 or more combs, price is 3.60/ea. Payment is by check (cashier’s, business, bank or personal) made out to me, John Seets. Do NOT make itout to “PermaComb”. This means NO credit cards, NO PayPal, and no bank fund transfers.
Minimum purchase quantity is 20 combs. There are 4 frame spacers included in each box of 20 combs
For quantities over 20, the order must be in multiples of 20. (i.e. 40, 60, 80 100, 120, etc
Orders will be shipped by FedEx from the manufacturer in California (~ 4 weeks max after the order is submitted to them). I must receive payment from everyone totaling 1000+ before the order is submitted to the manufacturer. You have until theAugust 1st, 2010 for me to receive your check and ordering info. This is this order’s cut-off date.


If you want to determine your shipping cost, go to FedEx.com website and do the following (if not, go to next step):

Click ship -> Get Rates and Transit Times. 
Enter from zip 91710 to your zip. 
Click “Ship to a residence”. Shipping to a business is cheaper. See item 7 below. Do NOT check this box if shipping to a business address.
Number of packages and Weight fields: One 20 comb box weighs 28lbs and measures 20 x 20 x 7”. For example, if you are ordering 40 combs, two 20 comb boxes would be taped together to make 1 package weighing 56lbs, measuring 20 x 20 x 14”. If you ordered 60 combs, there would be 2 packages: one 28lbs and the other 56lbs. This is the pattern. We tape 2 boxes together because it is cheaper than sending 2 twenty comb boxes separately. 
Click “Use an already scheduled pickup”
Click “Get a detailed quote”
Package and Shipment Details: Fill in “Quantity” and “Weight” fields. Use “Your Packaging” for Package Type; Fill in Dimensions field; Enter the value of the comb for each package (20 comb box would be 75; 40 comb package would be 150
Click “Continue”
Your rate will be shown on the “FedEx Home Delivery” 
If you do not want to determine the shipping cost for your order, I can do it for you. Let me know.


It is up to 20% cheaper to ship to a business address rather than to a residence.


The rules for a valid shipping address in order to be recognized as a business by FedEx include the following:

No home businesses
Must be a business zoned in a business district 
Must have either a store front and/or free public egress in and out during regular business hours


 Loading dock and or fork lift capability


If you order and can provide a valid business address meeting the above criteria, please do so when you contact me with your order.

The total cost of your order will be the cost of the comb plus shipping.
If you order more than 160 or 200, we will check trucking to see if it would be cheaper than FedEx
I realize a number of you reside in the UK, New Zealand, Australia and the Middle East. In each of your cases, I recommend you finding the cheapest shipping for you. In the past, I have found that the USPS www.usps.com is cheaper than shipping international either by FedEx or UPS. Customs regulations and associated costs are your responsibility.

To order, here is what you need to do:
Decide how many combs you want (multiples of 20)
Determine your shipping cost (or I can do it)
Email me telling me you are sending a check for so many combs in the amount of whatever. Include your shipping address in the email. On the subject line put your last name, the word “PermaComb” and the quantity of combs you want and then the word “order” (example: “Smith PermaComb 120 order”. I will verify your shipping cost at that time. I will verify comb + shipping total and email you back confirming.


Do not send check until I send you a confirmation email.Send Check to (make sure there is a return address and a copy of the email order ALONG WITH MY CONFIRMATION email in the envelope):


John Seets
2203 Belleview Rd.
Catonsville, MD. 21228

notify you when your check arrives If for some reason we do NOT meet the 1000 comb minimum, everyone’s check will be returned to the return address on the envelope in which the check arrived.
I will keep you appraised as to the progress of the comb run, comb disbursement and associated dates as this information becomes available to me. The intent is to have all comb sent out by early September. It is my understanding from the manufacturer that they plan to box and ship orders as soon as the comb comes out of the mold.


Any questions – let me know. I hope I have covered all the essentials above.
Thanx.
John


----------



## Velbert (Mar 19, 2006)

John Said that 200 more frame order needced before they will be able to make the PermaComb


----------

